# Philadelphia Sightseeing Tours



## Miss Marty

*
What are some of the must see attractions in Philadelphia* 

Is it best to take a Philadelphia Sightseeing Tour 
(Todays groupon deal of day)

Interested in Sightseeing the Historic Area & taking photos
Would like to visit Casinos/Race Tracks and Penns Landing


----------



## Miss Marty

*First Stop - The Bourse at Independence Mall - In The Heart of History*

* 
The Bourse * 

You can exchange your Philadelphia Sightseeing Tour Voucher at the kiosk  
in The Bourse Building 111 S Independence Mall East  Philadelphia Pa 19106
(Home to 24 retail and food service stores and more than fifty businesses)
Parking is available at The Bourse Garage 400 Ranstead St Philadelphia, PA

The Bourse is listed on the National Register of Historic Places. 
Learn More at www. bourse-pa .com / history-bourse-pa.html


----------



## loafingcactus

The national park stuff is free, but extremely crowded and you want to get tickets ahead of time.  To see the liberty bell you have to go through an airport security type of screening.  I didnt get to go inside independence hall because the tickets were gone for the day when I got there, but you can walk all around the grounds.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Independence National Historical Park*

_loafingcactus_

Thank you for your tips regarding (free) National Park tickets 
I am going to check out their website for fees & reservations 

www.nps.gov/inde/index.htm


----------



## classiclincoln

I'd do the Duck Tour.  We do them pretty much every place we go (missed Tahoe).  They're fun and informative.  We live about 45 minutes outside of Philly and did the one there (pre accident) and loved it.  

Ignore the nonsense about the accident; it wasn't the Duck's fault.  The tugboat pilot wasn't paying attention (on cell) and was in the wrong spot so he didn't see the Duck.

Have fun!


----------



## Miss Marty

_
classiclincoln_

Thank you for your tip regarding 
Philadelphia Ducks fun duck tour of Philadelphia. A land and water
 sightseeing tour & an exciting splashdown into the Delaware River.
I am going to check out their website for fees & reservations 

www. phillyducks .com


----------



## Miss Marty

The Constitutional Walking Tour
Guided/Self Guided - Map/Audio

www. theconstitutional .com


----------



## vacationhopeful

Miss Marty said:


> _
> classiclincoln_
> 
> Thank you for your tip regarding
> Philadelphia Ducks fun duck tour of Philadelphia. A land and water
> sightseeing tour & an exciting splashdown into the Delaware River.
> I am going to check out their website for fees & reservations
> 
> www. phillyducks .com



Yes, technically the DUCKS do hit the Delaware River - but, a very short time on the river. The Philly riverfront is NOT like most cities - as the historical section is separated from the water by 8 lanes of I-95 going 80-85MPG with sound barriers and chainlink fence. And there are warehouses and piers, too.

If you want an experience, *you can WALK across the Ben Franklin Bridge* to NJ for Free (or 1/2 way & turn around). The bridge was opened in 1920 and has railroad tracks on the outside and above that, a pedestain walkwall. The RR tracks carry the Patco rail trains (the system that SF BART copied and then copied for the metro in DC) - the cars were built by the Budd RR car company of PHL. The PHL stations were the original Locust Street Subway stations from the 1900s. This Bridge is truly in the Historical section of Philly - maybe 2-3 blocks from Independance Hall, next to the spirals of 1700 churches and graveyards.  The walkway is only open in daylight and ONLY on one side of the bridge!


----------



## Miss Marty

*Philadelphia Visitor Guide and City Maps*

Received our free copy of the Philadephia 
Pennsylvania Official Vistors Guide by mail


----------



## Miss Marty

*Brandywine River Museum Chadds Ford, PA 19317 Phone: 610-388-2700*

*
A Brandywine Christmas  - now through January 8, 2012*

The Brandywine River Museum will be all dolled up for the holidays with a "step-in" dollhouse whose rooms are filled with exquisite hand-crafted furnishings, a large display of rare antique dolls, the popular O-gauge model train display covering 2,000 feet of track, and thousands of whimsical "critter" ornaments made from natural materials. 

Adults, $10; seniors (65+), 
and children ages 6-12, $6
www brandywinemuseum org


----------



## Sea Six

If you head out to the Brandywine area, don't miss Longwood Gardens.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Casinos near Philadelphia*

Has anyone been to Sugarhouse Casino on Delaware Ave in Philly
Looks like it is open 24 hr with free parking. What is the area like?

How about Harrahs in Chester Pa

Are they any other casinos nearby


----------



## Miss Marty

*Nemours Mansion and Gardens*

Anyone been to Nemours during the Holidays 

*Nemours Mansion and Gardens
Wilmington Delaware *

302-651-6915
Directions 
Using I-95

Take I-95 to Wilmington, DE.
Take Exit # 8 North (Concord Pike/Route 202 North.
Follow signs to Route 141 (Powder Mill Drive) South.
Proceed on Route 141 (Powder Mill Drive) South.
Turn left onto Alapocas Dr.
Make an immediate left into parking area of the Visitor Center.

(The new Visitor Center is located on the corner of 
Alapocas Dr. and Route 141 (Powder Mill Drive) South.)


----------



## lecunymph

I've been to Philadelphia it's an awesome place with all historical sights and also has fun shopping to do in Centre city. If you're into historical sights, be sure to visit Independence Hall, it is inspiring  through the halls. The Liberty Bell was also a nice site. You must visit Elfreth's Alley, the oldest continuously inhabited street in America. They are many museum for us to visit like the Franklin Institute is a science museum and the Art museum. 

At 316 Market street, there is a "steel ghost" frame where Ben Franklin's house once stood. If you want to venture out a little bit, you could visit part of the Amish Country.  


Reise mit der Planung
News For Concierge


----------



## Miss Marty

*Nemours Mansion and Garden - Wilmington Delaware*

*
Nemours was created by Alfred I. du Pont in 1909–1910*

 as a gift for his second wife, Alicia, and named for the north central French town affiliated with his great-great-grandfather, Pierre Samuel du Pont de Nemours. Carrère and Hastings designed it.

Spring 2013  - Thursday Afternoon
Sunny & Warm with Temps near 80

_Highlights of Our Nemours Mansion and Garden Tour_

First stop: The Visitor Center located on the corner of 
Alapocas Dr. and Route 141 (Powder Mill Drive) South.

Parked our car in the (free) parking lot and went inside
Gave the receptionist our reservation info and tickets. 

Note: The only restrooms and vending machines
(we noticed) were located in the visitors center.

The Visitor`s center offers a timeline of events 
and a short film about Nemours and the Duponts.

We took a bus ride to the estate`s entrance gate
where everyone was divided into very small groups
We were lucky to be the first to tour the mansion.

The mansion tour involves climbing up and down several staircases.
There are a variety of surfaces and levels in the garden and grounds. 

Our guided tour of Nemours Mansion and bus tour
around Nemours Gardens lasted about three hours.

There is a McDonalds, on Route 202, plus 
restaurants and hotels a short drive away.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Students at Museums in Philly*

*
STAMP PASS *


Philadelphia high school students are now eligible for one year of free admission to the National Constitution Center thanks to STAMP, a new initiative from the Greater Philadelphia Cultural Alliance. Students who enroll receive the STAMP Pass, a card that they can present to get _free_ out-of-school time admission to some of the city’s top museums and cultural venues, including the Constitution Center. The STAMP Pass is available at no charge to teens age 14 to 19 who live in the city of Philadelphia. 

For more information

http://phillystamppass.org/


----------



## Mister Sir

*Reading Terminal Market*

If you like food, don't miss the Reading Terminal Market. It's an awesome place to visit even if you don't eat there, but you will.  

http://www.readingterminalmarket.org/


----------



## Miss Marty

*Philadelphia Museum of Art*

_
Musuem Admission _

Access for two consecutive days to main Museum building, Perelman Building, Rodin Museum, and Historic Houses Mount Pleasant and Cedar Grove.

Adults: $20
Seniors (65 & over): $18
Students (with valid ID): $14
Youth (13–18): $14
Children (12 & under): Free 
Members (Join): Free

First Sunday of the month and 
every Wednesday after 5:00 pm.
_pay what you wish_

The Philadelphia Museum of Art is proud to participate in 
Bank of America Musuems on Us program  (1st weekend)

The Philadelphia Museum of Art is proud to participate in Blue Star Museums, and is offering free admission to all active duty military personnel and their families from Memorial Day through Labor Day 2014. 

A visitor shuttle provides complimentary transportation between the main Museum building, Perelman Building and Rodin Museum

Museum Visitors: Parking Garage Rates  
$12 for the first 4 hours, $2 for each additional hour.

www. philamuseum .org


----------



## pedro47

Thanks Miss Marty for your thread.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Entrance to Independence Hall is by tour only*

_
The GPS address for Independence Hall is 520 Chestnut Street._

Independence Hall is located on Chestnut Street, between 5th and 6th Streets. Entrance is through a security screening area on Chestnut Street, just west of 5th Street. After passing through security, visitors line up behind the East Wing of Independence Hall for their timed tour. 

Regular Hours 9 am to 5 pm Daily ...
June 28 - Sept 1. open until 7 p.m. 

Pick up your free timed entry tickets for the Independence Hall tour at the Ranger's Desk in the Independence Visitor Center, March - December.

Visitors should arrive at the security screening area approximately 
30 minutes prior to the time on their timed entry ticket. The 
tour begins at the time on your timed entry ticket. 

Admission is by tour only. Timed entry tickets are required March - Dec. 
A limited quantity of free tickets are available each day at the Ranger's Desk in the Independence Visitor Center at 6th and Market Streets. 
_This is the only place to obtain your free, timed entry tickets. _

Same day ticket distribution begins at 8:30 a.m.  Tickets may also be reserved in advance (handling fee of $1.50 per ticket applies).

_No tickets are required in January and February. _


----------



## Miss Marty

*Independence Hall*

How to find out how many tickets are available
for Independence Hall Tours on a certain date.

Start by going to 
http://www.recreation.gov/

Search for
Independence National Historical Park Tours, Pennsylvania 

Select
Tours and Tickets
Independence Hall
Check Availability

Select Tour List 
Book Now

Ticket Availability
Fill in tour date and 
number of tickets 

Once you select your date 
You will see what is available

It appears to me that there are
(82) eighty two opening per timeframe 
(31) thirty one tours bet 9AM and 3:45
With over 2,500 tickets available each day

Note: 
Some Tours may be available only from the Tour Park on a first-come-first-served basis. Arrival dates earlier than the online-reservation-window may also be available at the Tour Park.


----------



## Miss Marty

*City Hall and Observation Deck Tour*

_
Philadelphia City Hall 
Designated National Historical Landmark _

The building was designed by Scottish-born architect John McArthur, Jr., in the Second Empire style, and was constructed from 1871 until 1901 at a cost of $24 million

_City Hall_

With 695 rooms, Philadelphia`s City Hall is the largest municipal building in the US and one of the largest in the world.

_William Penn Statue_

The building is topped by an 11.3 m (37 ft), 27 ton bronze statue of city founder William Penn, that adorn the building inside and out. The statue is the tallest atop any building in the world.

_Obsevation Deck _

The city's only observation deck is located directly below the base of the statue, about 152 m (499 ft) above street level.  (Fee)


----------



## Miss Marty

*Philadelphia Skyscrapers*

_
Originally called One Pennsylvania Plaza_

Comcast Center is a skyscraper located at 1701 John F. Kennedy Blvd in Center City, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, US. The 58 story, 974 ft tower is the tallest building in Philadelphia and the eighteenth tallest building in the United States. 

_Liberty Place is a skyscraper complex in Philadelphia _

One Liberty Place is 61 stories tall. At 945 feet, it is the second tallest building in Philadelphia. Located on the corner of Market and 17th Streets, 

Two Liberty Place is 58 stories tall. At 848 feet, it the third tallest building in the city. Located at the corner of 16th and Chestnut Streets,


wikipedia


----------



## Miss Marty

*Reading Terminal Market near the Convention Center*

_
Mister Sir_

Thanks for the tip about Reading Terminal Market

Checked out the website 
Found $4 Parking nearby!

PARK FOR $4 AT 2 GARAGES!
11th & Arch Streets (Expert Parking)
12th & Filbert Streets (Parkway Garage)
With $10 purchase and merchant validation. 
Limit 2 hours.

www. readingterminalmarket .org


----------



## Miss Marty

*SEPTA Bus - Regional Rail Train  - MegaBus*

SEPTA

South Eastern Pennsylvania Transit Authority
Seniors ride for free with valid Medicare Card

Regional Rail Train Service
Seniors over 65 ride for $1 
with valid Medicare Card
within Pennsylvania

MEGABUS 

Anyone have any experience riding Mega Bus 
for $1 to Philadelphia`s 30th Street Station?


----------



## pedro47

Good morning Miss MARTY, how are you ? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Philadelphia - Part 1 - Drive from BWI to Center City*

*
Philadelphia the largest city in the State of Pennsylvania *

Saturday, July 19, 2014 - Partly Cloudy Temps in the low 80`s

7 AM - Woke up early and decided it was time to take a ride to 
Philadelphia to check out some of the things that I have been 
reading and learning about on (wikipedia, youtube) the Internet. 
We got dressed, packed up our little cooler with ice tea, Pepsi
Blueberry pop tarts and a couple of pudding cups for snacks. 

9 AM - Loaded up the car and out the door and on the road. 

From the BWI airport area, we took the Baltimore Beltway East I-695
Drove across the Francis Scott Key Toll Bridge - Cost $4 - EZ Pass. 
Continued on I-695 towards Essex, then Northbound on Interstate 95.
Lots of new construction and road widening in this area of Baltimore Co. 
Since it was early morning there was not a lot of traffic on 95. 

In order to do some sightseeing along the way. We decided to get off I-95 just before the toll bridge over the Susquehanna River and took Exit 80, Rt. 543 to Rt. 136 to Maryland Rt. 1 across the Conowingo Dam Bridge. 
10 AM - We stopped at the Royal Farm Store on Route 1 at Route 222
Rock Springs Rd, Conowingo, Cecil County, Maryland to take a break. 

Note 
Interstate 95 in Maryland is a major highway that runs diagonally from 
northeast to southwest, from Maryland's border with Delaware. 

Note 
The Millard E. Tydings Memorial Bridge carries Interstate 95 over the 
Susquehanna River and the Route 40 Hatem bridge both cost $8 r/t. 

Maryland Route 1 turns into Pennsylvania Route 1 which is a nice alternative drive to Longwood Gardens, Bradywine River Musuem and Chadd`s Ford which we passed along the way. 
A few miles later we crossed Route 202 which is an up & coming area.
Lots of stores, a Hooters and a nice brand new Wyndham Garden Hotel.
Want to keep this corner in mind as it looks like a nice place to spend the 
night when visiting this area. Plus it is not far from Wilmington, Delaware. 

Continued North on Rt. 1 to Interstate 476 Plymouth Mtg. Took 
Rt. 30 St. Davids exit - Left onto Route 30 to a shopping center 
off Lancaster Rd where we went into Micro Center Computer Store.
Took us about 3 hours from our house to the computer store. 
*So far we have visited three MicroCenters, one in Towson, Md
one in Rockville near Washington and this one in W. Philadelphia.
Each store is very nice but this one in Philly has the best selection.

Everything was going along perfect as we started on our final leg
into Center City. Route 30 was nice with lots of little towns, etc.
Then we crossed the city line. 

The GPS didn`t work and this was not the tourist route for sure.
We took Girard St to Broad St and finally arrived at Center City. 

Note 
If you are coming into the city, especially from the West on Route 30 
from places like Harrisonburg, Hershey, Lancaster in Amish County 
Be sure to know your route once you pass the Philadelphia City line.


----------



## Miss Marty

*phillyphlash.com*

_
Philly in a Phlash - Philadelphia`s Purple Tour Bus _

http://www.enjoyingphiladelphia.com/phlash.html


----------



## Miss Marty

*Wendy`s and Royal Farm Store*

_
Traveling I-95 near Philly, 
be sure to check out Exit 8._

Wendy`s newest location has only been open two weeks.  
It is one of their sleek new redesigned Restaurants. Nice!  

Royal Farm Store plans to build on the adj property.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Have you visited any of the beautiful*

_
Mansions along the Delaware River_

From the time of William Penn through the turn of the 20th century, many of Philadelphia’s first families built their country estates on the banks of the Delaware River. 

Andalusia, Glen Foerd, Pennsbury Manor and Grundy Mansion


----------



## Miss Marty

*Brief History of the Philadelphia 30th Street Station*

_
Philly_

While driving along JFK Blvd we came across an old huge building that turned out to be the Historic Philadelphia 30th Street Station.

We parked at a meter on the street in front of the station and stopped in briefly to see the waiting room and took a couple of photos of the Spirit of Transportation. 

Construction began in 1927 and the station opened in 1933,
The John F. Kennedy Boulevard Bridge is just east of the station.

The 30th Street Station is the main railroad station in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, and one of the seven stations in SEPTA's Center City fare zone. 

The station's address is 2955 Market Street. It sits across from the United States Post Office-Main Branch. It is listed on the National Register of Historic Places.  

Spirit of Transportation (1895) by Karl Bitter

This panel, the conception and work of Karl Bitter, sculptor, was executed in 1895 and placed in the waiting room of Broad Street Station Philadelphia from which place it was removed to this site (Interior - North waiting area 30th Street Station) in January, 1933. The spirit of transportation is represented in triumphant procession of progress led by a little child carrying a model of an airship, a prophetic vision of a mode of transportation to come.


----------



## Miss Marty

*The Franklin Institute - Philadelphia Pennsylvania*

_
Teacher Membership_

Certified/Licensed Grade PreK-12 Classroom Teachers who work in public, private, and charter schools in PA, NY, NJ, DE, and MD are eligible to receive a FREE Individual Membership (Value: $50). 

Members receive unlimited admission to the Museum and Fels Planetarium, plus discounts on special exhibits, and theater passes. 

Upgrades are available to bring a spouse or guest, 
and for Family Memberships.  (membership fee)

To sign up as a Teacher Member, 
Call 215-448-1200 and
mention code FTPMEM.

ASTC stands for the Association of Science and Technology Centers. The Franklin Institute is a Member organization and this partnership allows for your Franklin Institute Membership to be valid at over 250 science museums around the world. Benefits are set by each host museum and may vary.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Philadelphia Thursday November 27, 2014*

*
The 95th Philadelphia Thanksgiving Day Parade *
The oldest Thanksgiving parade in the United States.

20th and JFK Boulevard, across JFK Boulevard to & around Philadelphia City Hall up the Benjamin Franklin Parkway to the Philadelphia Art Museum is an annual Thanksgiving Day Santa Claus parade held in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania and is currently sponsored by Dunkin Donuts & Channel 6 ABC.

In addition to the well-known balloons and floats, the parade also features live music and other performances. High-school marching bands from across the country participate in the parade, plus Mickey and Minne Mouse and Santa Claus.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Tall Ships Philadelphia 2015*

*
JUNE 25-28, 2015 *

:whoopie:

*Tall Ships Festival*
Great Plaza at Penn's Landing 
and Camden NJ Waterfront
Along the Delaware River 
Columbus Boulevard
Philadelphia, PA 19106

*Ships*
L’Hermione
Barque Eagle
Oliver Hazard Perry
El Galeon
Gazela
Picton Castle
Serenity
Tree of Life
Sagres
Privateer Lynx
AJ Meerwald
Hindu

http://tallshipsphiladelphia.com/ships/


----------



## Miss Marty

*Pope is coming to Philadelphia*

*
2015*

Pope will arrive on Saturday, September 26 and speak at Independence Hall before celebrating at the Festival of Families, a massive free party held on the Benjamin Franklin Parkway.

And on the afternoon of Sunday, September 27, the pope will say a mass for hundreds of thousands of people on the Benjamin Franklin Parkway.


----------



## Miss Marty

*National Constitution Center*

The National Constitution Center

Is America's most hands on history museum. 
Located just two blocks from the Liberty Bell 

Independence Mall 525 Arch St.
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania 19106

constitutioncenter .org

_Note: Philly Fun Guide .com
Currently offering funsaver-deals 
on two levels of memberships_


----------



## Miss Marty

*Think Spring 2016*

_PHS Family Membership and Free Flower 
Show tickets for $45  phillyfunguide.com_

You'll also receive tickets (2 adult and 2 child) 
to the 2016 PHS Philadelphia Flower Show

The 2016 Flower Show theme, Explore America

Pennsylvania Convention Center
12th & Arch Streets
Philadelphia, PA 19107


----------



## Miss Marty

*Get ready for Philly Photo Day*

6th Annual Philly Photo Day
Friday, October 9, 2015 

Photographers of all skill levels are encouraged to participate and submit their favorite shots taken during the day-long celebration. Snap a picture with a  on October 9, and upload it to the Philadelphia Photo Arts Center website by Oct 14

https://www.philaphotoarts.org/event/philly-photo-day-2015/


----------



## Miss Marty

*Barnes Foundation   www.barnesfoundation.org*

The Barnes offers free admission and programs on the first Sunday of every month. 10 AM to 5 PM. Visitors are welcome to attend talks, performances, and hands-on activities throughout the day. Tickets are limited and cannot be reserved in advance; they are available on site starting at 9 am. 

The Barnes Foundation
Located off 20th St @
2025 Benjamin Franklin Parkway, 
Philadelphia, PA 19130

Free First Sunday tickets include access to the Collection Gallery, exhibitions, and any programs taking place that day.
Free First Sundays is generously presented by PECO.


----------



## Miss Marty

*I-95 North  Explore Philadelphia's Grand River Front Estate*

_
Glen Foerd on the Delaware,
_
Listed on the National Register of Historic Places, is located on 18-acres at the confluence of the Poquessing Creek and Delaware River. It is the only remaining riverfront estate in Philadelphia Open to the Public. Mansion tours are available, Friday, Saturday and Sundays at 11:00 AM and 12:30 PM.   Tours last approximately one hour. Mansion Tour $10. Parking is available behind the mansion.  

http://www.glenfoerd.org/


----------



## Miss Marty

*Looking for more things to do in Philadelphia?*

*
Independence Seaport Museum * 

Is located at 
211 S. Columbus Blvd. 
Philadelphia, PA 19106  
215-413-8655

Adjacent to the Seaport Museum is the 
Penn's Landing Walnut Street Parking Lot

http://www.phillyseaport.org/


Gazela is a 1901 wooden tall-ship homeported in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. She serves as the maritime goodwill ambassador for the City of Philadelphia, the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania, and Ports of Philadelphia and Camden, New Jersey. 

Gazela is scheduled to depart Philadelphia on May 31 for a three-week sail to the Chesapeake Bay. The first port stop is _Baltimore,_ Maryland where she will be docked at the Inner Harbor and open for tours from June 2 to June 5, 2016.

Sail Baltimore is proud to present 
the 177' tall ship Gazela for FREE 
Tours for the whole family!


----------



## bogey21

loafingcactus said:


> The national park stuff is free, but extremely crowded and you want to get tickets ahead of time.  To see the liberty bell you have to go through an airport security type of screening.  I didnt get to go inside independence hall because the tickets were gone for the day when I got there, but you can walk all around the grounds.



My how the world has changed.  When I was a kid my Father had an office in downtown Philadelphia near Independence Hall and the Liberty Bell.  When he would send me on an errand I would sometimes cut through the building housing the Liberty Bell running right past the bell.

George


----------



## Miss Marty

2016

Philadelphia could see its second casino rise
within the Phildadelphia Stadium District !

Anyone know how Live! Casino & Hotel construction is going
and the projected opening date for Live! in Philadelphia, PA.


John F. Kennedy Stadium (formerly Philadelphia Municipal Stadium and Sesquicentennial Stadium) was an open-air stadium in Philadelphia that stood from 1926 to 1992.
JFK Stadium was condemned in 1989 and demolished in 1992.

Veterans Stadium 1971 Closed in 2003 and was imploded
on March 21, 2004. The Vet was was the home of the Eagles and the Phillies (a multi-purpose stadium) in Philadelphia.
It was located at the northeast corner of Broad Street and Pattison Avenue, as part of the South Philadelphia Sports Complex.

The Spectrum 1967-2011 (later known as Core States Spectrum, First Union Spectrum and Wachovia Spectrum) was the home of the Flyers, 76ers & Philadelphia Wings until 1996 (an indoor arena) and was located in South Philadelphia.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Museum of the American Revolution*

101 South Third St.
Philadelphia, PA 19106

TOLL FREE: 877.740.1776

Admission is $19 for adults,
$17 for students and active or retired military,
$12 for children ages 6 to 18.
Children ages 5 and under are free.

All tickets are valid for two consecutive days.

www. amrevmuseum .org


----------



## Miss Marty

* 

What are some of your favorite places to use
Time Travelers membership (especially in PA)?*

Anyone a member of a Museum that provides 
free reciprocal membership in TIME TRAVELERS?

Time Travelers is a reciprocal membership network for historical museums and societies throughout the United States. The Missouri History Museum created the program in 1998 so that members of historical institutions could receive exclusive benefits and privileges at museums and historical sites nationwide.

These benefits may include _free_ or reduced admission,
gift shop discounts, "_free parking_", and much more.

View a list of participating Institutions in Pennsylvania

http://timetravelers.mohistory.org/institutions/state/PA


----------



## Inhislove

We found this historic district pass to be a great value.

http://www.visitphilly.com/articles/philadelphia/philadelphias-historic-district-pass/

Also, don't miss Independence Hall park even if you don't get a tour. You can tour all the other buildings without a ticket. The courthouse where our congress met for a decade gives tours every 20 minutes without tickets. That was really cool!


----------



## Miss Marty

*

Experience the Rodin Museum*
2151 Benjamin Franklin Parkway
Philadelphia, PA 19130

http://www.rodinmuseum.org/

2017 is the one hundredth anniversary of Auguste Rodin’s death. To mark the occasion, the Rodin Museum is taking part in worldwide celebrations of the artist’s work and legacy with special exhibitions and programs. Share your experience #Rodin100. 

www.rodin100.org.


Rodin - Mother and Child Memorial @
Sharon Cemetery Middleburg Virginia


----------



## pedro47

Thanks Miss Marty for sharing all this wonderful information for visitors to the City Of Brotherly Love

You can add that the NFL Philadelphia Eagles are the Super Bowl Champion for this year.


----------



## Miss Marty

*
Looking for suggestions on
How to plan a driving tour of...

Valley Forge National Historic Park*

Including visits to the 
*Visitor Center - The Encampment Store
Monuments in Park - Photos and more*

25 miles northwest of downtown Philadelphia
Entrance to Valley Forge NHP in Penn. is free.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Offer from Museums on Us 2018 *

*Philadelphia*

African American Museum in Philadelphia
Museum of the American Revolution
National Constitution Center
National Museum of American Jewish History
Philadelphia Museum of Art

Present your Bank of America® or Merrill Lynch®
credit or debit card and a picture ID on the _first full
weekend_ of every month for one free general admission.

* Free general admission is limited to the cardholder at *
participating institution. Museum hours & participation varies.

Excludes special exhibitions, ticketed shows & fundraising
events. Not to be combined with other offers.

Its been almost 4 years since our last visit to Philadelphia.
Looks like an upcoming weekend day trip is in our future,
especially with free admission thanks to Museums on Us!


----------



## Miss Marty

*Bus*

The *Philly PHLASH *® *Downtown Loop*
is a visitor-friendly public transit service managed
by the *Independence Visitor Center Corp. *

At just $2/ride, $5 all day pass, or $7 for a two-day pass,
*Senior citizens, SEPTA Pass holders always ride free. *

https://www.phlvisitorcenter.com/ride-philly-phlash®


----------



## Miss Marty

*Autopark at Olde City
*
2nd & Sansom Streets
125 South 2nd Street
Philadelphia, PA 19106

Walking distance to the
Museum of the American Revolution
*Convenient To:*
• Independence National Historic Park
• Penn’s Landing  • Olde City
• Chestnut St  • Eateries & Clubs

*Phone Number:* 215-683-9407

*Parking Garage Specials:*

• Early Bird – Enter by 9AM, exit by 6PM – *$12.00*
(Monday thru Friday Only)
*
• *Phlash Discount Pricing – (9AM to 7PM) *$8.00*
Show your ticket to the driver for discount parking


----------



## Miss Marty

Note: 

You would have to purchase a PHLASH ticket to receive the parking discount. The cheapest ticket would be a $2 Single Ride ticket, which you can use for your parking validation.

If you do not want to purchase a ticket then you would have to pay full price for your parking.

Source:
PHLASH 
team


----------



## Miss Marty

_*REOPENING PHILLY 2021* _

Philadelphia Lifting All COVID Limits 
Except Masking – on June 11, 2021


----------



## SandyPGravel

Miss Marty said:


> _*REOPENING PHILLY 2021* _
> 
> Philadelphia Lifting All COVID Limits
> Except Masking – on June 11, 2021


I wonder if the mandatory scheduled tours of the Liberty bell/Independence hall will be removed...  We have a layover in Philadelphia overnight and would like to visit those two, but a mandatory ticket time might not be feasible with our flights.


----------



## Tank

I don’t know if anybody said this
Rocky tour in Philly 
We absolutely loved it
Top notch guy

He is a Rocky fanatic and made it his day job!









						The Yo, Philly! Rocky Film TourThe Yo, Philly Rocky Film Tour!
					

We offer the best Rocky filming location tours with Philadlephia's number one Rocky Impersonator!




					www.theyorockyfilmtour.net


----------



## nerodog

Miss Marty said:


> *Brandywine River Museum Chadds Ford, PA 19317 Phone: 610-388-2700
> 
> 
> A Brandywine Christmas  - now through January 8, 2012*
> 
> The Brandywine River Museum will be all dolled up for the holidays with a "step-in" dollhouse whose rooms are filled with exquisite hand-crafted furnishings, a large display of rare antique dolls, the popular O-gauge model train display covering 2,000 feet of track, and thousands of whimsical "critter" ornaments made from natural materials.
> 
> Adults, $10; seniors (65+),
> and children ages 6-12, $6
> www brandywinemuseum org


Longwood Gardens is also a great day trip.  I also like the Phila Zoo.


----------

